
Computer: Bit Slices From a Life (1991) - joubert
http://www.columbia.edu/cu/computinghistory/computer.html
======
state
I'm intrigued, but could someone point me in the direction of some background?

~~~
DougMerritt
> Herbert Reuben John Grosch (September 13, 1918 – January 18, 2010)[1] was an
> early computer scientist, perhaps best known for Grosch's law, which he
> formulated in 1950. Grosch's Law is an aphorism that states "economy is as
> the square root of the speed."

> He holds the distinction of being the second scientist hired by IBM (after
> Wallace J. Eckert)

> editor of the journal Computerworld from 1973 to 1976

> president of...the Association for Computing Machinery from 1976 to 1978.

> Grosch received the Association for Computing Machinery Fellows Award in
> 1995, and the citation that accompanied it read, "A computer pioneer who
> managed important space and technology projects, Grosch is respected for
> discovering and describing the relationship between speed and cost of
> computers."

Hmm! Here's an interesting publication of his:

> Ray Tracing on IBM Punched Card Equipment, Journal of the Optical Society of
> America, Vol.35, 803A (1945).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herb_Grosch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herb_Grosch)

